# Calibrationfile and problems with Digi 003



## myghtyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I want to apologize for my bad english. 

I´m trying to create a calibration file for my digi 003... without any success.
The 003- calibration file i´m getting is much worse than my internal soundcard´s file.

I used the montor-out for my loopback connection and tried several connections between the line in´s and Di´s .... it seems to work... but the file i´m getting is just chaotic.... 
My meter is also jumping around when i´m trying to set the level of the 1kHz tone.... and there´s always some kind of noise on the right channel.... even without doing anything or when nothing is selected. I can´t turn it off...

Another problem is that i´m not able to select my input or outputs, but i think i´m using the right one(s).
I´ve even considered that they´re symmetric .... but nothing works at all.....

Here´s a picture of my settings:: 

yfrog.com/04picture1hfxp

As you can see... there are always some movements and some peaks on the meter... 

.... I don´t know what i´m doing wrong ,... i can´t believe that a digi 003 is the wrong device to run REW...


Maybe you can help me


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, and although it's not universal, there's a known issue in using REW with a Firewire connected soundcard on a MAC, having to do with MAC's Java. I think it's less prevalent w/ Intel procesors than PowerPC, but I might have that backwards. What are you running?


----------



## myghtyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi glaufman,

thanks for your reply. Im running a Mac OS X 10.5.8 Macbook, core 2 duo with 2.4 ghz and 4gb ram.... 
i hope that its not a firewire problem ....


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, let's try a few things. First, go to our post padding thread and get yourself up to 5 and wait an hour. That'll allow you to easily embed screenshots directly.

Then connect the loopback cable from a LINE out to a LINE in... if you can shut off the monitor out do it. In terms of more traditional soundcards, we always need to make sure the compute ris set not to provide an internal loopback, i.e. trying to play the incoming audio, which would provide a feedback loop... look for a way to ensure that with whatever software controls you have with the Digi and in the OSX system. Typically with a traditional soundcard that involves checking a radio button marked "mute" for the incoming stream or unchecking an oppositely named one.

Click the check levels button and follow the instructions until you get the tone playing. Post a screenshot showing the settings and the VU meters at that point. 

Continue to the "calibrate soundcard"... save whatever it comes up with. 

Run a full range measurement sweep using that soundcard calibration file. On its plot, make sure the soundcard calibration radio is checked so that displays as a second trace on the FR plot. Post that picture.


----------



## myghtyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sooooo.....
i´ve checkt the things you told me to do.... still got the same problems. the vu meter looks almost the same like at the screenshot before. 
I´ve figured out that REW istn´t working with my 003 .
I´ve had success by using the same settings with another measurement software. I guess its a software-problem. So I think that i´m not able to solve that problem. 

I´m thankful for your quick and friendly support. I´ll let you know if i figure out something.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If the VU meter looks the same as your original pic, and the test tone was running, then REW is getting little or no signal back. I see you have the input channel set to left in REW... try switching it to right, and re-run...


----------



## myghtyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I did it already before. its the same when i chose the right channel. even with exact gaining i get no useful calibration.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you plug the output from the Digi to an input on your av system do you get sound from REW?
Did you try setting the Digi as the output device in REW? (in your pic it's set to "default")


----------



## myghtyn (Jan 14, 2010)

its default because im not able to chose another device. but its working, because i´ve chosen my digi 003 at my mac-audio settings. 

and yes im getting sound throug the outputs.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, one last effort might be switching to sampling frequency, but I've just been re-reading some old threads in the REW forum on this issue, and as near as I can tell, the issue is Apple's implementation of Java doesn't let Java apps see soundcard inputs, meaning there's no way for REW to get the input it requires.
I must've remembered another issue that was less prevalent with the Intel processors.
But as near as I can tell, MAC+Firewire means no REW.


----------



## cdeprock (Oct 26, 2010)

Any confirmation on NOT being able to use firewire with REW?

Trying to cal 003 but no luck, any work-arounds?



Thanks


----------



## Andrey (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet there is much more DIGI 003 users using REW. Maybe its time to make and upload that file?


----------

